#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Truss-set voor Drive-in: Gekeurd?

## dj_bob

Hallo medeforumers,

Ik ben een paar winkels langsgegaan op zoek naar een truss-setje. Ik had zo'n idee van: wanneer ik hier een euro of 600 voor neerleg, heb ik wel een mooie om mijn plastic-ladder-truss-ding ter vervangen.
Maar nee hoor... voor een truss setje ben ik minstens 1200 kwijt.
Dit komt, omdat volgens de verschillende verkopers het truss-systeem nu gekeurd moet zijn.
Bij feedback stond vorig jaar een mooi showtec setje voor 450,- , maar dit mogen ze niet meer verkopen omdat de truss en statieven niet gekeurd zijn.

Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat elke drive-in 1200 euro neerlegt voor een truss-systeem... hoe lossen jullie dit op?

Het goedkoopste setje dat de verkoper voor me kon maken was:
2x statief K&M 146/1 - LIGHT/SPEAKER STAND: K&M - KÃ¶nig & Meyer GmbH & Co.KG
2x zelf samengestelde trussadapter
2x 1,5 m Pro-Truss
Prijs: 2x 300 + 2x100 + 2x135 = €1070,- (dit heb ik er wel voor over)

Is dit een degelijk setje waar ik een paar jaar mee vooruit kan?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reactie,
Mvg,
Bob

P.s: de truss moet belast worden met 2x scan (10 kg) en twee T-barren met 4x Par56 per stuk

----------


## jens

hey bob over de keuring weet ik niks....

maar waarom ga je niet op zoek naar wat 2e hands...

truss kost zo rond de 50 a 75 euro de meter ( licht een beetje welke lengte... langere lengtes meestal goedkoper)  dan heb je knappe  prolite truss die je altijd kan uitbereiden, 

voor 4 meter zit je op  de helft van je budget

en dan op zoek naar  2 knappe statieven van vmb of manfretto....

voor 600 euro moet toch wel iets te vinden zijn...

voor drive in werk zou ik niet meteen nieuwe truss kopen...er word toch heel wat mee gesleept en een krasje hier of daar daar merkt de klant niks van....

ik kwam toevallig een link tegen op inet pm hem wel even mischien heb je er wat aan om een indruk te krijgen van het 2e hands gebeuren
 tevens is er volgende week een pa markt in houten waar ook wel het een en ander te vinden is aan truss en derg. 

succes

----------


## ralph

Ik wil dat setje wel voor je keuren hoor...krijg je mooi certificaat, ik zie het al helemaal voor me, mooie krulletters, denk zwelfs wel dat het een geplastificeerd dingetje gaat worden!

Waar ik me wel zorgen over maak is over jouw productkennis...

Enig idee waarom een simpel statiefje wat een wll heeft van 200kg zo duur is?

Denk niet dat je het graag leest, maar iks chrijf het toch uitermate goedbedoeld en welgemeend op:
als je met grote mensen spullen wil gaan spelen, neem je grote mensen geld mee.
Wil je in de zandbak blijven spelen dan vervang je om de zoveel tijd je schepjes omdat er weer eens eentje is afgebroken...

nog even inhoudeljik:
BIJ K&M hebben ze nagedacht... ze schrijven, vetgedrukt 9 waarom zou dat zijn!) *GS-approved for loads up to 30 kg for speaker use only

*Ze geven dus expliciet aan dat dit statief een maximale vertikale belasting mag hanteren van 30kg,,,,ze vermelden niet of daar een veiligheidsmarge in is meegenomen, mag je dus vanuit gaan van niet.
Wat ze niet willen is dat je twee van deze statieven midels een ligger gaat verbinden en er dan spulletjes aan gaat hangen.

De verkoper die je deze oplossing heeft aangeboden doe je een groot plezier door dit onderwerp door hem/haar te laten lezen.
Tot de tijd dat er een plausibele uitleg komt waarom dit toch wel zou kunnen is die verkoper wat mij betreft een incompent figuur met een narcistische drang naar snelle omzet.

fok: helemaal vergeten om antwoord te geven op je vraag, gezien de productinfo en jouw vaardigheid van begrijpend lezen toch maar even expliciet vermelden: Nee, dit is geen set waar je enige vorm van plezier aan gaat beleven!

----------


## DidierB

Wat je ook doet: let even op met het K&M statief dat je daar vermeldt: dit is met een M10 schroefdraad bevestiging. Werkt echt wel ongehoord onhandig naar mijn mening, kies liever iets waar een 28mm spigot in past of zwaardere types liften met hun eigen t-bar systeem. En ik zou zeker staal nemen ipv alu, het verhaal dat ze even sterk zijn is bullshit (en ongelofelijk stom ook).

En als we dan toch bezig zijn: het soort statieven dat jij aanhaalt is vrij beperkt in WLL (meestal zo rond de 35-45 kg), onderschat je even niet wat je feitelijk aan het heffen bent? Iets wat je snel even inschat als een kilo of vijf blijkt vaak het twee- of driedubbel te zijn. Als je effectief even weegt wat dingen wegen val je vrij vaak achterover van verbazing. Misschien is dat omdat we allemaal zo'n zware jongens zijn en met spullen sleuren alsof het niks weegt dat we die indruk nogal gemakkelijk krijgen :-)

Er zijn genoeg degelijke merken die een mooie oplossing naargelang de behoefte voor je hebben: VMB, Guil, Doughty, Manfrotto, Alp, Genie etc

Truss occasie kopen is een goed (kostenbesparend) idee, qua statieven raad ik je dit af als je niet 100% weet waar je mee bezig bent (staalkabel, lagers en wieltjes nakijken / vervangen, ...)


Groeten en succes,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## dj_bob

Bedankt voor jullie reacties.

@ ralph: Dat het statief alleen gekeurd is als speakerstatief had ik ook al gelezen... ik heb ook niet beweerd dat dat statief gekeurd is! De verkoper waarmee ik heb gesproken, wist verdomd goed waar hij het over had, hij raadde mij dit K&M statief vooral aan, omdat hij van dit statief alle losse onderdelen op vooraad heeft/kan bestellen. Wanneer je een 'made in china' statief hebt (zoals die van ADJ) is dit (vrijwel) onmogelijk. Maar volgens jou kan ik dus beter mijn lichtbrug twv 100,- met plastic koppelstukken blijven gebruiken in plaats van deze set?

@ jens: harstikke bedankt voor je link! ik denk dat ik idd maar eens naar 2e hands spul ga kijken.

Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet voor 100% weet waar ik mee bezig ben, daarom heb ik ook dit topic geopend.*

Verdere reacties zijn uiteraard nog altijd welkom!*

----------


## vasco

> De verkoper waarmee ik heb gesproken, wist verdomd goed waar hij het over had, hij raadde mij dit K&M statief vooral aan, omdat hij van dit statief alle losse onderdelen op vooraad heeft/kan bestellen.



Niet lullig bedoelt hoor maar het is GEEN goede verkoper die NIET weet waarmee hij bezig is. Hij dacht handig voor toekomstige verkoop. Ik kan makkelijk ook losse onderdelen leveren van dit statief, kassa. Als hij weet waar hij mee bezig is dan gaat hij jou geen speakerstatief voor max load 30Kg verkopen om een lichtbrug te bouwen, zo simpel is het.

Verder is het uiteraard goed dat je informatie inwint voordat je iets doet waar je niet volledig in thuis bent.

----------


## tha_dj

Hoeft echt GEEN 1200 euro's te kosten !

Heb zelf ook lekker 2 k&m wind-ups te belasten met 50 kg ieder.....heb hierbovenop de verlenbuis van k&m en daar bovenop de t-bar voor speakers...... Leg hier tussen de 2 opstaande speakerflensen mijn truss !

Truss is 4 x 1 meter prolight gekocht hier in de shop en kostte ongeveer 120 euro's x 4 = 480 + hetzelfde voor de statieven en dan kom je op 960 euro's.

Is een mooie oplossing voor 4 scannertjes en 2 4 barren par 56....... uiteraard aan safety's.

Ook qua belasting NIKS mis mee en een veiligere oplossing als welk B merk standaard truss setje ! Voor ietsje meer een A- merk.

----------


## ralph

> @ ralph: Dat het statief alleen gekeurd is als speakerstatief had ik ook al gelezen... ik heb ook niet beweerd dat dat statief gekeurd is! De verkoper waarmee ik heb gesproken, wist verdomd goed waar hij het over had, hij raadde mij dit K&M statief vooral aan, omdat hij van dit statief alle losse onderdelen op vooraad heeft/kan bestellen. Wanneer je een 'made in china' statief hebt (zoals die van ADJ) is dit (vrijwel) onmogelijk. Maar volgens jou kan ik dus beter mijn lichtbrug twv 100,- met plastic koppelstukken blijven gebruiken in plaats van deze set?



Even een paar hele duideljike zaken:

dit statief is niet "alleen gekeurd als speakerstatief"!
De fabrikant maakt het duidelijke voobehoud dat dit statief uitsluitend vertikaal te belasten is, er bestaat geen enkele ( nul dus!) informatie over de krachten en waar deze optreden/vrijkomen als je dat wel zou gaan doen.

Wat jij zegt: ik weet dat het niet handig is om met eentractor op de snelweg te gaan rijden, maar het past, dus ik doe het toch.

K&M is een gerenomeerd merk.
Als je die statieven gebruikt waarvoor ze gebruikt moeten worden heb je helemaal geen reserveonderdelen nodig!
Dat deze verkoper reserveonderdelen heeft liggen is handig, maar zegt misschien ook wat over zijn adviezen, als je dingen gaat gebruiken waar ze niet voor zijn gemaakt dan gaan ze stuk...

Mijn advies: doorsparen voor iets goeds!

Ik ben reuze benieuwd naar de constructie van Tha dj: zoals hij het omschrijft komt het over als een grote prutsoplossing waar je onder geen beding onder wil komen.
fotootje?

----------


## boes123

beste Dj bob

Die verkoper was dat ook bij feedback?????
Zoja welke feedback

----------


## ralph

Lekker boeiend waar het was, ik kan het niet vaak genoeg herhalen: mensen die zulke adviezen geven zijn inhalige, incompetente, omzetgeile prutsers!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Ze geven dus expliciet aan dat dit statief een maximale vertikale belasting mag hanteren van 30kg,,,,ze vermelden niet of daar een veiligheidsmarge in is meegenomen, mag je dus vanuit gaan van niet.



Ik neem aan dat je de veiligheidsmarge vanuit de entertainment bedoelt? De standaardmarge van de SWL ten opzichte van de breuklast zal heus al wel verrekend zijn (lees: niet dat iemand er blindelings vanuit moet gaan).


@dj_bob: laten we zakjapanner even achter wegen laten en ons gezonde verstand erbij pakken. Als je twee van de door jouw genoemde statieven neemt, mag je die uiteindelijk waarschijnlijk met 30 kilo belasten. Dan komt er nog 4,5 meter truss bij met een paar koppelingen en adapters om op de statieven te monteren... Met een beetje mazzel houd je 5 tot 10 kilo over voor je apparatuur. Kun je misschien 2 of 3 parren in kwijt met de benodigde shucko's (multi-kabel met brake-out block wordt al te zwaar) in je trussje kwijt. En dat noem je "met blik op de toekomst"? Volgens mij ben je niet al te optimistisch over je toekomstperspectief.

Get the point?

----------


## luc2366

2x ADJ ST-132 + 2x truss-adaptor + 2x 2mtr truss (hier is keuze genoeg).
Wat ben je kwijt? Zo uit het hoofd 800-900 ?

----------


## Baszza91

Maar de ADJ ST 132 is niet gekeurd. Ik weet wel dat de Eurolift wel gekeurd is (kwa bouw en specs gelijk aan de 132, maar dan met keuring). Mobiltech ook precies dezelfde in zijn assortiment. Work heeft weer andere statieven (ik weet alleen niet zeker of die gekeurd zijn).

Greetzz

----------


## ralph

> @dj_bob: laten we zakjapanner even achter wegen laten en ons gezonde verstand erbij pakken. Als je twee van de door jouw genoemde statieven neemt, mag je die uiteindelijk waarschijnlijk met 30 kilo belasten. Dan komt er nog 4,5 meter truss bij met een paar koppelingen en adapters om op de statieven te monteren... Met een beetje mazzel houd je 5 tot 10 kilo over voor je apparatuur. Kun je misschien 2 of 3 parren in kwijt met de benodigde shucko's (multi-kabel met brake-out block wordt al te zwaar) in je trussje kwijt. En dat noem je "met blik op de toekomst"? Volgens mij ben je niet al te optimistisch over je toekomstperspectief.
> 
> Get the point?



Jij "get the point"ook nog niet helemaal: K&M vermeld specifiek dat er alleen vertikale lasten worden toegelaten op dit statief.
Een belasting van 2 tot 3 meter zijwaarts valt hier niet onder!

2 Bassza: gekeurd door NBVSV? Vinecotte? TÜV, KNSV, CVLM???
Vervolg vraag: gekeurd op wat? Exterieur? Een Norm ...doe es info i.p.v. wat blaten!


de nederlandse bond van statieven verkopers?

en dan:




> Ik neem aan dat je de veiligheidsmarge vanuit de entertainment bedoelt? De standaardmarge van de SWL ten opzichte van de breuklast zal heus al wel verrekend zijn (lees: niet dat iemand er blindelings vanuit moet gaan).



Als er geen vermelding staat van SWL WLL of welke andere benaming dan ga ik er alijd maar van uit dat 30 kg het getal is om uit te gaan dat bij meer belasting dan 30kg de zooi naar beneden komt!
Moet een fabrikant maar dudelijker vermelden wat hij daarmee bedoeld.
Als uitgangspunt nemen dat een fabrikant een veiligheidsmarge heeft ingebouwd in zijn opgave zonder dat diezelfde fabrikant dit vermeld is hetzelfde als het nemen van een veiligheidsrisico.
Risico's nemen is juist wat we doen wanneer we gaan hijsen, maar dan wel gecalculeerd!

----------


## ralph

Voor mensen zich helemaal suf gaan googlen: 
NBVSV - Nederlandse Bond van Statieven Verkopers
Vinecotte - Belgische certificeerder
TÜV - Duitse certificeerder
KNSV - Koninklijke Nederlandse Sjoel Vereniging
CVLM - Club van Lange Mensen

----------


## Baszza91

Naar aanleiding van dit topic ga ik maar is even uitzoeken wat er is gekeurd en door wie het is gekeurd per wind up. Lijkt mij wel een goede uitdaging en wel handig om het een en ander er over leren.

Greetzz

----------


## ralph

Nou...dat is het zeker Bas!
ben in bhet kader van de eendaagse riggingcursus ook informatie aan het verzamelen, en moet zeggen dat het aanbod aan informatie uiterst summier is bij bijna alle fabrikanten en dat doorvragen niet altijd gehonoreerd wordt met duidelijkere antwoorden.

Ben benieuwd naar je bevindingen!

----------


## dj_bob

Bedankt voor al jullie reactie tot nu toe!

Ik ben dit setje tegengekomen: Bridge 400
Het leek me best redelijk, in ieder geval beter dan het setje wat ik in mijn eerste post aangaf. Kosten van dit setje: 1300,-
Volgens Bax-shop.nl is het gekeurd tot een last van 140 kg.. is wel wat meer dan die speakerstatiefjes van k&m.

Is dit setje wat?

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ziet er wel aardig uit, is het alleen ken ik het niet, en is het zoals jij graag wilde ook niet gekeurd. ik zou zeggen net als ralph: gewoon doorsparen voor goed en gekeurd spul.

ik werk op dit moment met de statieven van Doughty Nebula/strada series. deze statieven zijn TÜV (DUITS) gekeurd. daarop 6-8 meter Interal Protruss t30 (triangle) dus. ik weet zo niet wat deze statieven moeten kosten. daarvoor moe je even googlen naar de servicedealers in Nederland. dit setje kost wel wat, maar dan heb je ook wat. en geen showpech of ander ander chinees spul. engelse degelijkheid. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

dus kijk wat in rond maar spaar door voor kwaliteit spul, dan heb je daarmee veel meer plezier mee de komende jaren.

mvg,

Pim

----------


## tha_dj

Mijn advies: doorsparen voor iets goeds!

Ik ben reuze benieuwd naar de constructie van Tha dj: zoals hij het omschrijft komt het over als een grote prutsoplossing waar je onder geen beding onder wil komen.
fotootje?[/quote]

Nou goed ! Ben ik dus NIET met je eens en zou zeggen bekijk mijn site maar eens !

Http://www.yourlight.nl  staat onder de lichteffecten ! ( Niet echt duidelijk te zien behalve als je de materialen kent)

Zal jij zien dat je er vertrouwen in krijgt, ik durf er zelf gewoon aan te gaan hangen.
De verlengstang is namelijk gemaakt voor deze statieven om een speaker van 50 kg hoger te kunnen plaatsen, ook de vorken zijn gemaakt om 2 toppen van 30 kg per stuk naast elkaar te liften op het statief.
Verders ligt mijn trus dus klem in deze vork, rust op de stang die vervolgens op een k&m statief staat van 50 kg.
Degelijk genoeg voor maximaal 6 meter truss, 2 four barren en 4 scannertjes voor een middelgrote tot grote disco op een semi- professionele manier.
Ben namelijk NIET van plan prutswerk te leveren en ga voor veiligheid ( heb namelijk ook altijd mijn lampen aan een safety, en de truss geaard zoals dat in de wet is voorgeschreven).
Weet dat het speakerstatieven zijn, maar vond 2 work stieven te onhandig qua formaat en DUUR voor een startend ondernemer in de branche, want je moet namelijk vele richtingen op investeren om een beetje van alles wat te kunnen doen.

----------


## CoenCo

> Bedankt voor al jullie reactie tot nu toe!
> 
> Ik ben dit setje tegengekomen: Bridge 400
> Het leek me best redelijk, in ieder geval beter dan het setje wat ik in mijn eerste post aangaf. Kosten van dit setje: 1300,-
> Volgens Bax-shop.nl is het gekeurd tot een last van 140 kg.. is wel wat meer dan die speakerstatiefjes van k&m.
> 
> Is dit setje wat?



Het is wel wat, de statieven zijn prima, maar de truss op zich vind ik het dan weer net-niet. Je kan ook zoiets proberen (had toevallig net een prijslijst gedownload van een importeur):
2* vmb TE 03 SWL100kg@3,8m hoogte 2*427 = 854
2* vmb PSU-06 trussadapter 2*79 = 158
3* eurotruss FD33 2mtr 3* 167 = 501
6* eitje eurotruss 6*6,7 =40
12* pen+veer eurotruss  12*1,70 = 20,40
totaal ex.btw, ex korting (en die kan flink oplopen) = 1600 euro
Maar dat zal wel net buiten het budget vallen.
Hoe dan ook, succes met welke aankoop dan ook en zorg ervoor dat we je nooit in de hall-of-shame hoeven te zien  :Smile:

----------


## Baszza91

Kan je niet beter een VMB TE 34 nemen, lagere opbouw hoogte (127 cm tegenover 200 + een beetje), + het is een 4 poot en een stuk compacter. Met goed zoeken vind je die ook voor ongeveer dezelfde prijs als de TE 03 (nieuw).

Ik probeer volgende week het een en ander uit te zoeken over de TUV keuringen en wat er dan gekeurd is. Maar dat is bijzaak voor mij, aangezien school voorgaat voor mijn hobby.

Greetzz

----------


## rinus bakker

En stel nou dat het allemaal eens NIET "gekeurd" zou zijn?
Want 'we' varen weer eens blind op het 'keuren' 
terwijl ik de indruk heb dat ook hier 
de inhoud van die 'keur' weer volkomen onduidelijk is.
TuV keurt (desnoods) op rondheid van buizen, de kleur of de gladheid of reflectie van het aluminium oppervlak ....

Of op de sterkte van de 'eitjes' of desnoods spikkels op die eitjes in het nest.

Wat moet er nou precies 'gekeurd' zijn en waarom dan wel ?
Als je een nieuwe Plasma, Dimmer, Wapperlamp of Versterker koopt,
is die dan ook gekeurd? 
En de buhne waarop je die hele zooi neerzet, waar is de 'keuring' daarvan te vinden? 

Een beetje kwaliteits-fetish is niet erg, 
maar als we eenmaal 'keuringsverslaafd' dreigen te raken, 
wordt het tijd om af te gaan kicken!
Zo'n _keuringsnaald_ in je arm kost ook (onnodige) klauwen vol met geld.

Waarop willen we nou dat die meuk allemaal 'gekeurd' is? 
Welke criteria uit welke norm moeten daarvoor de (objectieve!) maatstaf zijn? 
En dan bedoel ik geen "_LiftInstituut - achtig gegoochel"_ met 'algemeen technische' grondslagen. 
Want zo krijg je alles goedgekeurd, of althans NIET afgekeurd.

En waarom altijd maar weer door die vermaledijde (Duitse) TuV?
Als de DIN en de TuV hier de echt de Wet lijken uit te gaan maken, 
dan hadden die _Yankees en Canadezen_ er 60 jaar geleden net zo goed geen moeite voor hoeven doen om die _Krauts_ er weer uit te knikkeren.....

In het Europese Entertainment norm-overleg (CWA25) hebben oa. die eigenwijze Hollanders* (samen met oa. Italie, Engeland en een paar Goede Duitsers) een forse barriere opgeworpen tegen die DIN-Drammende Duitse Doorgeschoten Dwingelandij. 
En dan gaan we hier op het forum dat dan weer alsnog allemaal heilig verklaren?

FF geduld en er ligt een N(ederlndse) P(raktijk) R(ichtlijn) voor het inspecteren en 'keuren' van apparatuur in onze business. 

_* oa:_
_GertJan Brouwer van Frontline,_
_Marc Hendriks van Prolyte,_
_Huub Huikeshoven en Dirk Bakker van de Stopera,_ 
_Reind Brakman van Trekwerk,_
_Roy Schilderman van de ARGH,_
_Hans van der Moolen van Verlinde Stagemaker_
_en ik-zei-de-gek._

----------


## Paul Klomp

Wat mij opvalt is dat niemand ziet waar die bridge 400 constructie vandaan komt. Op de site van Eurolift staat een bekend adres. 
Castorweg 2 in Leeuwarden, oftewel gewoon Eurotruss.

----------


## CoenCo

Het was me wel opgevallen, maar de truss in die bridge400 is duidelijk een soort Deco-truss i.t.t. de normale eurotruss FD. Vakwerk van massieve staaf, geen dwarsspijltjes bij de koppelingen, 25cm i.p.v.30cm buitenmaat, etc.

----------


## rinus bakker

Gaat Eurotruss dan nu ook de weg op van 
bijvoorbeeld Highlite, J&H of Newline? 
Niet mee produceren maar verhandelen?
hebben ze in Leeuwarden ook al een website met een winkelwagen? 
Ik ga weer eens een blikje werpen.

----------


## moderator

Euhm.....om je blik op de wreeld even bij te werken Rinus,

Eurotruss is een fabrikant, Highlite is fabrikant cq groothandel, J&H en andere webshops zijn, dit niet. Dit zijn verkopers aan de eindverbruikers.

Voorwaar geen klein verschil, waarmee ik niet meer dan dit verschil aan wil geven.
Verder vraag ik me de relevantie van je opmerking in dit onderwerp af, korte toelichting voor de slechte verstaander?

----------


## voederbietel

ik was laatst bij een rigging seminar in apeldoorn (vast anderen van jullie ook maar wat betreft keuren ligt het inderdaad niet zo makkelijk. je kan wel alles keuren (ben ik bij verkoop van statieven voorstander van!) 

maar ik denk dat je voordat je je met hijs of hef techniek bezig gaat houden je verdomt goed moet weten waar je mee bezig bent want zodra je gaat heffen/hijsen komt er een grote verantwoordelijkheid op je te liggen

mischien moet er een soort van certificaat komen voor mensen die het gebruiken of verkopen (zodat deze mensen daarna zelf een inschatting kunnen geven wat een degelijk of ondegelijk product is)

mischien wijk ik nu een beetje af van het onderwerp,(sorry daarvoor)

ontopic: ga voor vmb statieven of manfrotto! 

succes

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Eurotruss is een fabrikant, 
> 2) Highlite is fabrikant cq groothandel, 
> 3) J&H en andere webshops zijn, dit niet. Dit zijn verkopers aan de eindverbruikers.
> Verder vraag ik me de relevantie van je opmerking in dit onderwerp af, korte toelichting voor de slechte verstaander?



1) In theorie ja, maar begeeft zich dus wel op het pad van 2) en 3).
En daar heb ik om meerdere redenen mijn bedenkingen tegen. Zie onderaan.
2) En wat fabriceert Highlite dan zo allemaal? 
In mijn ogen is dat ook niets meer dan een (groot-) handel. Misschien laten ze hun naam op bepaalde producten zetten waarvan ze grote series inkopen, maar dat maakt je nog geen fabrikant.
3) Volgens mij leveren zowel 2 als 3 aan eindverbruikers. En shop of webshop is niet zo heel erg verschillend in mijn ogen.

De bij 1) bedoelde bedenkingen zijn vooral gebaseerd op het loslaten van 'core-business', en dat is truss fabriceren. 
Want ik kan je met een heel gerust hart vertellen dat de naam die een firma heeft op het ene gebied zeker niet garant staat voor de kwaliteit op een heel ander gebied.
Tenzij je een k*tnaam zou hebben, dan maakt het niets meer uit.
Maar die laatste vergelijking is toch hopelijk niet het geval op die jongens uit Leeuwarden.  
Dan kan ik het gaan "spelen als handelsbedrijfje" alleen maar uitleggen als een vorm van geldzucht. 
En dat kan ook heel negatief uitpakken op de wat langere termijn.
Heb ik me zo beter verstaanbaar gemaakt?

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) ik was laatst bij een rigging seminar in apeldoorn (vast anderen van jullie ook maar wat betreft keuren ligt het inderdaad niet zo makkelijk. je kan wel alles keuren (ben ik bij verkoop van statieven voorstander van!) 
> 
> 2) maar ik denk dat je voordat je je met hijs of hef techniek bezig gaat houden je verdomt goed moet weten waar je mee bezig bent want zodra je gaat heffen/hijsen komt er een grote verantwoordelijkheid op je te liggen
> 
> 3) mischien moet er een soort van certificaat komen voor mensen die het gebruiken of verkopen (zodat deze mensen daarna zelf een inschatting kunnen geven wat een degelijk of ondegelijk product is)
> 
> 4) mischien wijk ik nu een beetje af van het onderwerp,(sorry daarvoor)
> 
> 5) (....)



1) had ik ook graag bij willen zijn, maar kon helaas niet.
2) trap nog eens een deurtje in.
3) een al vele jaren door mij uitgeroepen hartekreet. 
Maar het woord MOET kan maar gelden op drie niveaus: 
a) een (goed georganiseerd deel van de) branche die dit als een eis stelt binnen een eigen erkenningsregeling.... zoals bijvoorbeeld BOVAG, UNETO, CVVT, BMWT of EKH. En zover is de PRESA nog bij lange na niet.
b) de overheid die dit als eis gaat stellen. En daarbij kan ik rustig zeggen: _Dream on....._ 
c) Verzekeraars van ons vakgebied die dit soort van eisen gaan stellen.
De versies b) en c) zullen vrijwel tegelijkertijd aktief worden als er een ongeluk met vele doden en zwaargewonden gebeuren zal.
Lekker vooruitzicht dus al met al.  :Mad:  

4) is je vergeven (lekker subjectief!)
5) is reclame - en je dus niet vergeven (ook lekker subjectief!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Citaat:
    Origineel gepost door *moderator*
_ 1) Eurotruss is een fabrikant, 
2) Highlite is fabrikant cq groothandel, 
3) J&H en andere webshops zijn, dit niet. Dit zijn verkopers aan de eindverbruikers.
Verder vraag ik me de relevantie van je opmerking in dit onderwerp af, korte toelichting voor de slechte verstaander?

_

 1) In theorie ja, maar begeeft zich dus wel op het pad van 2) en 3).
En daar heb ik om meerdere redenen mijn bedenkingen tegen. Zie onderaan.
2) En wat fabriceert Highlite dan zo allemaal? 
In mijn ogen is dat ook niets meer dan een (groot-) handel. Misschien laten ze hun naam op bepaalde producten zetten waarvan ze grote series inkopen, maar dat maakt je nog geen fabrikant.
3) Volgens mij leveren zowel 2 als 3 aan eindverbruikers. En shop of webshop is niet zo heel erg verschillend in mijn ogen.

over je adje1 heb ik niets te melden, ik heb geen enkele notie van de verhouding tussen de genoemde truss en eurotruss als leverancier.

2. Highlite laat een aantal producten op basis van door hen bepaalde eisen produceren in fabrieken die op voor Highlite produceren.
Wat mij betreft ben je dan fabrikant, het is anders als je iets verkoopt waar de naam van een ander op staat, dan ben je verdeler.

adje 3 Highlite levert doorgaans niet aan eindverbruikers, zullen ongetwijfeld  uitzonderingen op zijn.

Een shop is niet anders dan een webshop, geheel met je eens.
Echter niet alle winkels zijn gelijk. je hebt dozenschuivers en je hebt bedrijven die zich sterk maken voor de producten die ze verkopen.

----------


## dj_bob

Bedankt voor alle reacties!

Ik heb in gedachten om deze set te gaan kopen:

2x Fantek T-101 (tweelingbroer van de VMB TE034) (CE en TUV gecertificeerd en BGV-C1 gekeurd: wat houd dit in?)
2x Passende trussadapter
3x 1m Alutruss

Prijs van dit setje: 1037,-

De prijzen zijn van een winkel net over de duitse grens (ja, ik weet dat ik hiermee een bijdrage lever aan het ruineren van de nederlandse markt, hier wil ik geen discussie over voeren)

Ik heb ook bij de lokale dealer nagevraag wat dit setje bij hem koste (met in de plaats van de Fantek, de VMB statieven) resultaat: meerprijs van grofweg een 500 euro. Voor mij is dit best een groot verschil (heb ik weer een t-barretje van).

Wat denken jullie?

----------


## Rolandino

Ik ben het niet echt eens over de uitspraken van de MOD :

Highlite is geen fabrikant ( ze hebben geen eigen fabriek ) omdat ze ze groot inkopen hebben ze het recht om hun eigen naam op de produkten te laten zetten.

Ze zijn gewoon groothandel die ook aan eindgebruikers verkoopt zonder pardoes.

Plus als ze fabrikant zouden zijn waarom hebben ze dan geen voorraad ( de meeste nieuwe produkten zijn niet leverbaar omdat ze nog moeten worden gefabriceerd of er gewoonweg niet zijn )

Maar weer naar het topic : 
neem 2X ST132 statieven van ADJ 157,00 p/st en 3X2M X30D prolyte truss 167,00 p/st met koppelingen en 2 truss adaptors T350 JB systems voor 49,95 p/st dan ben je in totaal 914,90 kwijt dan heb je een leuke goede stevige set staan.

1M stuk van prolyte kost ook iets van 100,00 inclusief de koppelingen.

Die fanteks zijn zeker een optie ( is geen kopie van VMB ) Fantek IS de fabriek die VMB statieven maakt.

Statief kost hier in Nederland iets van 429,00 en de VMB zijn in de aanbieding tot eind maart voor rond de 400,00 geloof ik

----------


## dj_bob

Ik heb ook al gekeken naar de ST-132, maar deze zijn niet gekeurd. Keuring is iets wat ik toch graag wil.
Het is de bedoeling dat ik met de truss-set toch een paar jaartjes vooruit kan. Het maximale wat eraan komt te hangen is 4xT-bar, 2x scan, strobo en overige kleine effecten.
Iedereen raad me aan om prolyte truss te kopen, ik zie hier het nut niet van in, want er wordt gezegd dat de Alutruss op de prolyte truss past, dus ik kan altijd nog een paar meter bijhuren.

Verder heb ik nog een vraagje: wanneer je gekeurde truss/statieven koopt, krijg je er dan een certificaat bij dat het is gekeurd of hoe zit dat? en als dan alles in elkaar stort, moet je dan een soort van certificaat dat het gekeurd is aan je verzekeraar laten zien? of kun je dan nog bij iemand anders aankloppen?

Maar wat denken jullie van de set die ik twee posten hierboven aangeef?

----------


## Rolandino

bij de vmb statief krijg je ook geen certificaat erbij hoor.

ook al heb je een gecertificeerde statief en je belast hem te zwaar heb je net zoveel ellende.

Die St132 statief is gewoon een goede statief ook al zou hij geen certificaat hebben.

ze kunnen 100kg dragen en als je dit goed wil benutten heb je altijd nog de 75% regeling ( dus niet meer dan 75 kg maximaal ) deze regel geld ook voor een vmb of welk statief dan ook die 100kg maximaal mag heffen.

Ik neem aan dat de VMB statief bij elke officiele dealer nu in de aanbieding is. tot eind maart omdat de importeur 20jaar bestaat ofzoiets.

----------


## luc2366

> Ik ben het niet echt eens over de uitspraken van de MOD :
> 
> Highlite is geen fabrikant ( ze hebben geen eigen fabriek ) omdat ze ze groot inkopen hebben ze het recht om hun eigen naam op de produkten te laten zetten.
> 
> Ze zijn gewoon groothandel die ook aan eindgebruikers verkoopt zonder pardoes.
> 
> Plus als ze fabrikant zouden zijn waarom hebben ze dan geen voorraad ( de meeste nieuwe produkten zijn niet leverbaar omdat ze nog moeten worden gefabriceerd of er gewoonweg niet zijn )
> 
> Maar weer naar het topic : 
> ...



3 bladzijden terug postte ik net hetzelfde. We komen eindelijk tot de ideale oplossing  :Big Grin:   (al begrijp ik, behalve wegens transportproblemen, niet waarom je eerst 1mtr-stukken zou kopen. Ik zou eerst voor 2mtr gaan). Truss-merken zijn er genoeg.

----------


## dj_bob

Hierom geen ST-132:
- Niet gekeurd
- Ingeklapt onhanding groot

Ik wil 1,5 meter truss stukken, omdat ik met vervoerbeperkingen zit

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik wil 1,5 meter truss stukken, omdat ik met vervoerbeperkingen zit



Dan heb je toch nog wel een aardige bakfiets.
Maar ze zijn er ook heus te vinden met 2,5m lange bakken. :Big Grin: 
Met een certificaat van "wegwaardigheid" en al.

----------


## dj_bob

> Dan heb je toch nog wel een aardige bakfiets.
> Maar ze zijn er ook heus te vinden met 2,5m lange bakken.
> Met een certificaat van "wegwaardigheid" en al.



Sorry rinus, maar waar slaat die reactie op?

Omdat ik nog geen rijbewijs heb moet alles in m'n ouders' auto en aanhanger. Niet iedereen heeft de beschikking over een bus/vrachtwagen.

Maar waar het topic over gaat: wat vinden jullie van de truss-set?

2x Fantek T-101
3/4x 1m Alutruss (dit merk maakt geen 1,5 meter stukken)
2x trussadapter

----------


## Gast1401081

[QUOTE=dj_bob
Maar waar het topic over gaat: wat vinden jullie van de truss-set?

2x Fantek T-101
3/4x 1m Alutruss (dit merk maakt geen 1,5 meter stukken)
2x trussadapter[/QUOTE]


ik zou er meteen 1000 van nemen... lol

----------


## vasco

> - Niet gekeurd



Stop nu eens met dat wel/niet gekeurd. Vele hebben jou in dit topic al aangeboden voor een paar 100 euro's te willen komen keuren of de set geschikt is om onder de grond te stoppen bij wijze van spreken. Krijg je bij sommige zelfs een certificaat met krulletters las ik. Keuring zegt geen ene donder want wat is er dan gekeurd. De rubbervoeten tegen doorroesten?

----------


## Rolandino

Dat is nou het eigenwijze van de meeste TS starters vindt ik. 

Er wordt om raad gevraagd krijgen ze van ervarende personen een raad weten ze het toch stiekum beter of gaan ze er tegen in.

Als je een keurings certificaat erbij zou krijgen ben je dan veiliger ? NEE niet echt.

Als je een gekeurde statief verkeerd gebruikt of verkeerd belast en er gebeurt iets blijft het je eigen risico dan maakt dat keuringsrapport echt niets uit.

De ST132 is een goed statief en betrouwbaar mits je hem goed gebruikt ( geld eigenlijk bij alle staieven ) 

Heb er zelf ook en heb er veel plezier van ( enige nadeel is het gewicht en de grootte als hij ingeklapt is ) 

Zeker als je weinig ruimte hebt is dat een nadeel en is idd de fantek ( 427,50 ) of de VMBTE034 ( tot eind maart 430,65 )

Je kunt ze natuurlijk niet vergelijken to de ADJ statieven maar ze zijn alledrie goed in hun prijsklasse.

----------


## GvH-E

Regelmatig wordt er over keuring van truss, statieven e.d. gesproken.
Maar die materialen zijn allemaal voorzien van een wettelijke verplichte CE markering. Anders mogen deze zelfs niet verhandeld worden. De fabrikant beschrijft in de bijbehorende handleiding binnen welke grenzen zijn product veilig kan worden toegepast. Houdt de gebruiker zich daar niet aan is hij zelf verantwoordelijk.  Construeert iemand zelf iets is hij daarvoor volledig zelf verantwoordelijk. Bij eventueel ernstig letsel of schade door onjuiste toepassing zal dit zwaar wegen bij het bepalen van de schuldvraag. GvH-E

----------


## Funmaker

daar heb je wel een punt GVH-e
bij ons gebeurt er om de zoveel tijd een controle van het materiaal...
Ok ze zijn aangekocht enzo maar op productie kan een truss wel eens uit je handen vallen of weet ik wat waardoor er blutsen of schuurtjes in kunnen komen... en daarom kan je die om de zoveel tijd mss eens laten controleren...

edit: dit wordt door een externe maatschappij gedaan dus niet door onszelf!

----------


## GvH-E

Ja, dat is juist en bekend.  Er staat ongetwijfeld in die handleiding dat beschadigde delen niet meer mogen worden toegepast.
Over periodieke keuringen: dat is een verhaal appart.
Dat heb je met hijsmiddelen, verlengkabels en alle  verplaatsbare elektrische delen. (NEN4140.)  Maar dat is een ander onderwerp.
Ik wilde aangeven dat bij de de aanschaf van truss enz. naar mijn mening geen extra certificering noodzakelijk is.  GvH-E

----------


## jazzprr

> Bij feedback stond vorig jaar een mooi showtec setje voor 450,- , maar dit mogen ze niet meer verkopen omdat de truss en statieven niet gekeurd zijn.



Ik heb dat brugje nu al een tijdje. Werkt prima en nog noot problemen gehad. Tegen mij zei (misschien wel de desbetreffende) verkoper dat deze uit de handel ging wegens een keurmerk.

Ik dacht op dat moment lekker boeiend want ze hebben immers al zoveel van die sets verkocht.

Dus gekocht en zoals in mijn topic bij de drive inn foto's een mooie truss.

Het kan dus zeker wel goedkoop.

----------


## dj_bob

Voordat ik op zoek ging naar een truss-set had ik geen idee wat keuring was (weet ik nu volgens jullie dus nog steeds niet :Stick Out Tongue:  maargoed,), pas nadat die verkoper bij de feedback zei dat ze de set niet meer mogen verkopen omdat hij niet gekeurd was, is dit voor mij gaan spelen...

En naar mijn idee wordt er gekeurd op het maximale draagbare gewicht. (bij de specificaties vind je telkens: gekeurd tot ...KG). of zit er weer eens naast?

Maar wanneer een leverancier een ongekeurde set niet meer mag verkopen omdat hij niet gekeurd is, dan zal de keuring toch niet helemaal voor de show zijn?

Stel: mijn truss-set zakt in elkaar, ik heb niets verkeerd gedaan, hij stond op een vlakke ondergrond, en was niet overbelast. Dan sta ik toch sterker bij de verzekering (of wie dan ook), wanneer de set gekeurd is, dan wanneer hij niet is gekeurd?

Alleen: wanneer je niets verkeerd doet, zal de set niet in elkaar zakken :Wink:

----------


## jazzprr

> Alleen: wanneer je niets verkeerd doet, zal de set niet in elkaar zakken



Niks verkeerd doen dus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Het zou ook kunnen dat showtec gestopt is met het leveren van deze truss set omdat de fabriek ze niet meer maakt.

Tis niet de eerste keer dat erbij Feedback LULverhalen worden verspreid.

( zou ook het eerste produkt zijn van hun dat uit de handel is genomen vanwege geen keuringsmerk ) 

Dan mogen ze alles wel wat uit China komt verboden maken ! 

HEt is op zich een goede inzicht om iets te kopen wat gekeurd is maar wat is gekeurd ?

Bij elke statief staat er van de fabriek uit wat de maximale gewichten en hoogtes zijn op de betreffende statief.

daar is hij op getest dus gewoon geodgekeurd voor hij de winkel ingaat.

Dat je keuze valt op FAntek en/of VMB is op zich oook een goede keuze to de ADJ maar je prijs van aankoop schiet dan ook erg omhoog. Als je het geld hebt moet je het gewoon nemen en is zeker voor langere termijn een goede investering.

Maar wist je ook dat je in de volksmond elk jaar ( of om een bepaalde tijd ) je statieven moet laten keuren ????? ( als je hem koopt met een keuringsmerk erop en geen onderhoud eraan pleegt ) heeft deze keuring ook geen effect als er iets zou gebeuren ( dan ben je aansprakelijk wegens achterstallig onderhoud ) 

De fabrikant kun je never nooit niet aansprakelijk stellen bij een ongeval tenzij er is bewezen dat het om een technisch probleem gaat.

De meeste ongelukken gebeuren door verkeerde berekeningen en verkeerd gebruik van de statief.

Wat voor statief je ook hebt ( van de HEMA of van VMB ) je bent ZELF aansprakelijk voor het gebruik ervan.

----------


## ralph

Het interpreteren van de door een verkoper/fabrikant opgegeven informatie is niet altijd even eenvoudig!

bijvoorbeeld: statief waar op staat 50kg

Wat heb je nu aan die wetenschap?
Er zijn mensen die concluderen dat je 50 kilo op het statief mag leggen.
Zijn weer anderen die denken dat bij 51 kilo de zooi naar beneden komt gedonderd
Nog anderen denken dat het statief 50 kilo weegt

Het leuke is, ze zouden best wel eens allemaal gelijk kunnen hebben!
Op basis van die info kan je namelijk geen conclusies trekken.

Gegevens waar je wel mee kan rekenen, die wil je weten als gebruiker!
Kortom: een WLL vermelding

Simpele stelregel: geen WLL/SWL vermelding wil wat mij betreft zeggen: Geen rekengegevens.

Geen gegevens om een bereking op los te laten wil dan weer zeggen: DNQ, wat weer goed engels is voor: Did Not Qualify.
Om de taalpurusten te vriend te houden wil dat zeggen; niet geschikt om mee te werken.

Om het in riggerstermen uit te drukken: zooi die je aan de kant laat liggen.

Morgen examen zittend veterstrikken met twee handen zonder blindoek, ik houdt jullie op de hoogte van de afloop!

----------


## vasco

Zoek de verschillen:




> Voordat ik op zoek ging naar een truss-set had ik geen idee wat keuring was (weet ik nu volgens jullie dus nog steeds niet maargoed,), pas nadat die verkoper bij de feedback zei dat ze de set niet meer mogen verkopen omdat hij niet gekeurd was, is dit voor mij gaan spelen...
> 
> Alleen: wanneer je niets verkeerd doet, zal de set niet in elkaar zakken



En je eerste post:




> Het goedkoopste setje dat de verkoper voor me kon maken was:
> 2x statief K&M 146/1 - LIGHT/SPEAKER STAND: K&M - KÃ¶nig & Meyer GmbH & Co.KG
> 2x zelf samengestelde trussadapter
> 2x 1,5 m Pro-Truss
> Prijs: 2x 300 + 2x100 + 2x135 = 1070,- (dit heb ik er wel voor over)
> 
> Is dit een degelijk setje waar ik een paar jaar mee vooruit kan?



Je hebt in elk geval al iets geleerd mag ik aannemen, speakerstatieven zijn niet voor het bouwen van lichtbruggen. Ze zijn niet "gekeurd" voor dat doel om in jou worden te spreken. Je gaat iets doen met spullen die niet zijn gebouwd voor het doel dat jij voor ogen hebt. Gebeurt er wat, heb je geen poot om op te staan want de handleiding van de fabrikant vertelde jou al dat de statieven voor speakers zijn en niet voor licht(bruggen). Is er verder niks *gekeurt* bij, in dit geval, K&M alleen *getest* op het maximale belastbaar gewicht van de speakers die je erop mag zetten.

Verder is het hier al eerder gezegd; Er wordt wat afgelult bij Feedback om maar te verkopen door veel verkopers. Wil hiermee niet zeggen dat er geen goede verkopers tussen kunnen zitten. Ik zie ook regelmatig beschrijvingen in hun krantje staan waarbij ik mijn hoofd even schut (van links naar rechts en terug dan wel te verstaan).

----------


## dj_bob

Daarom heb ik ook dit setje in gedachten:

2x Fantek T-101 (tweelingbroer van de VMB TE034)
2x Passende trussadapter
3x 1m Alutruss

----------


## Rolandino

een goede keuze ! 

even nog wel een ZEUR opmerking :

LEt wel dat je bij 3X 1M meer knikpunten  krijgt waardoor de belasting minder wordt. 

Maar voor jouw gebruik zal deze opmerking niet nodig zijn.

Ik bedoel dit niet om te zeuren hoor ik bedoel alleen hiermee dat  Hoe meer knikpunten er zijn hoe meer risico je hebt op doorhanging ( met name bij zware belastingen ) 

Verder zoals ik al eerder aa ngaf een mooie degelijke set die wel een aantal jaartjes meegaat.

Succes met je brug

----------


## kokkie

> een goede keuze ! 
> 
> even nog wel een ZEUR opmerking :
> 
> LEt wel dat je bij 3X 1M meer knikpunten  krijgt waardoor de belasting minder wordt. 
> 
> Maar voor jouw gebruik zal deze opmerking niet nodig zijn.
> 
> Ik bedoel dit niet om te zeuren hoor ik bedoel alleen hiermee dat  Hoe meer knikpunten er zijn hoe meer risico je hebt op doorhanging ( met name bij zware belastingen ) 
> ...



Ik ga toch eens kijken hoe prolyte dat aangeeft in hun tabellen, want ik vind het interessant om te weten waarom het op het punt waar het aluminium massief is meer doorbuigt dan op het punt waar het aluminium hol is.
Gelukkig is het bijna pasen: f.ck de paashaas!

----------


## tha_dj

> Zoek de verschillen:
> 
> En je eerste post:
> 
> Je hebt in elk geval al iets geleerd mag ik aannemen, speakerstatieven zijn niet voor het bouwen van lichtbruggen. Ze zijn niet "gekeurd" voor dat doel om in jou worden te spreken. Je gaat iets doen met spullen die niet zijn gebouwd voor het doel dat jij voor ogen hebt. Gebeurt er wat, heb je geen poot om op te staan want de handleiding van de fabrikant vertelde jou al dat de statieven voor speakers zijn en niet voor licht(bruggen). Is er verder niks *gekeurt* bij, in dit geval, K&M alleen *getest* op het maximale belastbaar gewicht van de speakers die je erop mag zetten.



Dan mag jij me vertellen wat het verschil is van de werking van 10 kilo licht dat op het licht / speaker statief hangt of een 10 kilo zware speaker die erop staat.....zijn namelijk beide evenzwaar en de druk wordt bij beide op het statief richting de grond belast........met evenveel kracht.....

Maargoed...bij mij werkt het en ik ben er blij mij voor de middelgrote disco's

----------


## moderator

Die 10 kg licht wordt in een truss overbrugging gehangen, hiermee ga je het statief zijwaarts belasten.

Wanneer je 1 spot van 10kg neemt heb je een eerljik vergelijk met een speaker, beide 10kg vertikale last.
Wel ff opletten als je krachten berekend...

----------


## rinus bakker

> Let wel dat je bij 3X 1M meer knikpunten krijgt waardoor de belasting minder wordt.



Wat 'the f*ck zijn nu weer "knikpunten"?  Knik is een fenomeen dat in op druk belaste constructies onststaat, en waarbij deze zich zijwaarts gaat verplaatsen = uit de as gaat afwijken. 
Bedoel je dat de bovenrand van de betreffende 'truss' zal gaan knikken?
Hoe kom je erbij dat dit alleen bij de koppelingen van die truss zou geschieden?   





> Ik bedoel dit niet om te zeuren hoor ik bedoel alleen hiermee dat Hoe meer knikpunten er zijn hoe meer risico je hebt op doorhanging (met name bij zware belastingen)



Leg dit nu eens uit met een onderbouwing!
Wat is het risico van "doorhanging"?
Als je een aansteker koopt is er ook meer risico op brand? Zo iets?
Als er meer gelopen moet worden is het risico van schoenslijtage ook groter!  





> Verder zoals ik al eerder aangaf een mooie degelijke set die wel een aantal jaartjes meegaat.



Met of zonder knikpunten?

----------


## Rolandino

gewoon heel simpel :

Hoe meer koppelingspunten hoe groter de kans dat de truss doorzakt bij zware belastingen.

Liever op 6 meter 2X3 delen ( 1 koppelingspunt ) dan 6X1 delen ( 6 kopelingspunten )

in dit geval van TS ) is er geen zware belasting dus weinig / geen kans op doorhangen van de truss.

ook ben je minder geld kwijt als je 2X 2m neemt dan bv 4X 1M delen

snap eigenlijk niet waarom ik een moderator ( veteran ) moet uitleggen wat ik hiermee bedoel ( heb het even op een hobbiematige manier uitgelegt )

Hoe meer koppelingen er in een constreucie zit hoe meer kans op doorhanging van de truss.

Ik zeg niet dat het hier in dit geval dat geval zou zijn ( of dan moet het wel hele slechte truss zijn )

----------


## CoenCo

> gewoon heel simpel :
> 
> Hoe meer koppelingspunten hoe groter de kans dat de truss doorzakt bij zware belastingen.
> 
> Liever op 6 meter 2X3 delen ( 1 koppelingspunt ) dan 6X1 delen ( 6 kopelingspunten )
> 
> in dit geval van TS ) is er geen zware belasting dus weinig / geen kans op doorhangen van de truss.
> 
> ook ben je minder geld kwijt als je 2X 2m neemt dan bv 4X 1M delen
> ...



Alleen jammer dat Prolyte daar iets anders over zegt:




> NB: The amount of truss parts used to make the total span does not affect the outcome of the calculations, for example, there is no difference in allowable loading for 5 x 2m truss  or 2 x 5m truss in a total span of 10m.

----------


## moderator

> snap eigenlijk niet waarom ik een moderator ( veteran ) moet uitleggen wat ik hiermee bedoel ( heb het even op een hobbiematige manier uitgelegt )



Wel, heel eenvoudig, omdat je wel lucht verplaatst, maar niets zinnings zegt.

----------


## vasco

> Die 10 kg licht wordt in een truss overbrugging gehangen, hiermee ga je het statief zijwaarts belasten.
> 
> Wanneer je 1 spot van 10kg neemt heb je een eerljik vergelijk met een speaker, beide 10kg vertikale last.
> Wel ff opletten als je krachten berekend...



Met dank aan de moderator.




> Maargoed...bij mij werkt het en ik ben er blij mij voor de middelgrote disco's



De topicstarter wilde alleen een hele lichtbrug bouwen op die statieven. Jij heb er natuurlijk netjes maar één lamp op staan zoals er ook maar één speaker opstaat die alleen neerwaartse krachten geeft en geen zijwaartse zoals een brug die volhangt doet. Als jij ook een brug hebt gemaakt en het gaat mis ben je gewoon de sjaak omdat je het materiaal niet gebruikt op en voor het eigenlijke doel. Het kan best werken maar geen verzekering die de schade uitkeerd als het mis gaat. Kun je de rest van je leven werken voor door jou gemaakte schade.

Hardware wordt niet voor Jan met de korte achternaam gemaakt voor verschillende doelen. Er zal waarschijnlijk een reden zijn waarom hardware voor een bepaald doel is gemaakt en alleen daarvoor mag worden gebruikt.

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Hoe meer koppelingspunten hoe groter de kans dat de truss doorzakt bij zware belastingen.
> 2) Liever op 6 meter: 2x3m delen ( 1 koppelingspunt ) dan 6x1m delen ( 6 kopelingspunten )
> 3) in dit geval van TS ) is er geen zware belasting dus weinig / geen kans op doorhangen van de truss.
> 4) snap eigenlijk niet waarom ik een moderator ( veteran ) moet uitleggen wat ik hiermee bedoel ( heb het even op een hobbiematige manier uitgelegt )
> 5) Hoe meer koppelingen er in een constructie zit hoe meer kans op doorhanging van de truss.



1) Dus volgens jou is het doorzakken een gevaar?
In je eerste post zeg je ook nog dat er bij meerdere koppelingspunten minder aan mag hangen...
Waar heb je die wijsheid vandaan, of op welke merken is die opmerking dan van toepassing ? 
2) En wat dan met 3x2m delen? ( = 2 koppelingen ) 
Is dat ook minder goed dan 2x3m ( = 1 koppeling )
3) Wat cq hoe groot is die (gevaarlijke?) doorhanging eigenlijk volgens jou op een stuk van 6m met daaraan pakweg 60kg. 
Heb je een beetje betrouwbare getallen voor ons? 
4) Omdat het *hobbiematige* er wel heel erg afdruipt.... en de fameuze _klepel en klok_ hier mijlenver uit elkaar liggen - en dus nooit echt toto luiden komen. We proberen hier om een beetje aan het hobby niveau te ontstijgen. 
5) Ja, dat zal vast wel zo zijn bij jouw eigen truss (buisjeskoppelingen zeker?), maar nu wil ik een keer een _merk, type, belasting, overspanning, koppelingsaantal_ en _doorbuigingsgetal_ van je horen. 

Voor al te veel _astropeniseren_  :Big Grin:  is dit rigging forum niet bedoeld.

----------


## tha_dj

Wel ff opletten als je krachten berekend...

Uiteraard en inderdaad, vooral op alle krachten die van alle hoeken komen......net als bij je TAKELS met een overspanning ertussen....gewoon een punt last, zolang alles waterpas recht hangt !





> Met dank aan de moderator.
> De topicstarter wilde alleen een hele lichtbrug bouwen op die statieven. Jij heb er natuurlijk netjes maar één lamp op staan zoals er ook maar één speaker opstaat die alleen neerwaartse krachten geeft en geen zijwaartse zoals een brug die volhangt doet.
> 
> Er zijn ook T bars voor speakers, die zowel links als rechts van het statief een speaker dragen met de last in het midden, net als een 4 bar met par 56 lampen en dus ook 2 aan iedere kant.
> 
> Verders staan er een 4 tal soortgelijke samengestelde truss bruggen hier in de webshop met belastingen erbij waar je U tegen zegt, alleen ik zelf zou in dat materiaal toch echt niet datgene willen hangen wat ik in mijn brug hang ( 2 x een 4 bar en 3 effecten, soms 4 x een 4 bar met 3 effecten ) Zeker niet die met kunstof koppelingen of de showtec truss bridge 2 met 2 statieven die maximaal belastbaar zijn met 18 kilo's en als brug 30 kilo puntlast kunnen hebben !!! 
> 
>  Als jij ook een brug hebt gemaakt en het gaat mis ben je gewoon de sjaak omdat je het materiaal niet gebruikt op en voor het eigenlijke doel. Het kan best werken maar geen verzekering die de schade uitkeerd als het mis gaat. Kun je de rest van je leven werken voor door jou gemaakte schade.
> 
> Hardware wordt niet voor Jan met de korte achternaam gemaakt voor verschillende doelen. Er zal waarschijnlijk een reden zijn waarom hardware voor een bepaald doel is gemaakt en alleen daarvoor mag worden gebruikt.



 
Dus ook mijn verzekering betaald gewoon uit, belast de K&M statieven namelijk zoals iedereen doet voor zijn/haar VMB te-03, enz statieven met het maximale toelaatbare gewicht en houd rekening met de veiligheids marges mocht er wat fout gaan.....maar goed periodieke keuringen en inspectie van het materieel moeten toch een ongeluk voorkomen want VOORKOMEN IS BETER ALS GENEZEN ! Wordt er gewoon uitgekeerd omdat ik namelijk gewoon de kracht berekeningen kan overleggen.

Is ook de reden waarom ik voor me eigen ben begonnen, omdat er namelijk genoeg zichzelf PRO"S noemende bedrijven het niet zo heel nauw nemen met veiligheid en een hoop lullen over krachtberekeningen maar ook hebben zitten slapen bij natuurkunde op de MTS of kijken naar produkt info.

Maar goed uiteraard praten we wel over maximaal 50 kilo's licht de lucht in, want voor meer kom je inderdaad op degelijk VMB of WORK statieven en mag ook niet op de K&M !

----------


## Rolandino

Gelukkig dat er maar een de beste hier is ( rinus toch ? )

( heb hier genoeg prolyte H30V / X30V liggen dus gebruik geen rommel ) 

Ik zeg niet dat de truss doorzakt ik geef wel aan dat dit kan gebeuren bij zware belastingen ( heb ook aangegeven dat bij TS dit niet het geval is )

Idd je moet altijd voorkomen dan laten gebeuren.

Ik vindt gewoon constructie's die langer dan 6M op 2 statieven staan niet erg verantwoord is (of je moet je statieven naar binnen plaatsen )

Mij is geleerd op klus dat bij grotere konstruktie's om de 6M poten moeten staan om doorzakking te voorkomen. Zeker als er qua gewicht veel wordt gebruikt.

Ik zie regelmatig hier In mijn omgeving beterweters een constructie neer zetten op 2 manfrotto's 8M truss hangen die ook nog een VOL hangt met van alles wat.

Mss kan het wel maar is echt niet verzntwoord hoor in mijn ogen ( manfrotto's dragen iets van 35kg p/st )

PAk je daar de 75% regeling van hou je 26kg per statief over.

We dwalen op deze manier wel af en het onderwerp vindt ik Ontopic worden

Even weer over het originele topic :

Ik vind gewoon de keuze van TS op dit moment een goede keuze.

VMB TE034 met een paar meter ertussen is een leuke standaard set om mee te beginnen en die bij goed gebruik een lange tijd mee kan gaan.

verders blijven de meningen voor ieder zichzelf.

Ik zet liever een constructie neer met zo weinig mogelijk koppelingen als die mogelijkheid er is en om de 6M een staander ( met deze opzet heb ik nooit problemen gehad op lokatie )

Er zijn helaas al genoeg ongelukken gebeurt op projecten door rekenfouten en verkeerde constructie's van wat er gezegd wordt ( vorige week hing het ook zo en dat ging goed )

Ik speel liever op zeker dan om op het randje te zitten met alle gevolgen vandien.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Rolandino,

Dus op geen enkele van mijn konkrete vragen heb je een konkreet antwoord.  
Maar wel weer een hoop _klok en klepel_ gezwets.

Het gaat er hier niet om wie de beste is. 
Het gaat hier om *duidelijke vragen* en *duidelijke antwoorden*.

In dat laatste blinken jouw bijdragen nou niet bepaald uit, is mijn simpele konstatering. 
We zouden het niet moeten hebben over meningen ...
maar objectief toetsbare feiten.
En juist daar blijf je met allerlei "_zweefpraat_" over 
koppelingen en doorbuiging en statiefafstanden nogal in gebreke.
Als je zoveel prolyte hebt zou je eens naar hun info moeten kijken.
Daar kun je nog een hoop van opsteken.
_Nu noem je nog steeds geen enkel konkreet getal of feit,_
_en daar is de topicstarter zeker ook niet bij gediend._

----------


## wilbertjuh

Hey mannen,

Ben een beetje door deze topic aan t lezen en sta echt versteld.
Volgens mij roept iedereen maar zonder ervaring te hebben in deze dingen.
Ik snap dat er regels zijn voor grote bedrijven etc... maar ik heb zelf een drive in showtje en heb een lichtbrug gebouwt met de volgende componenten:

2x k&m statief met zwaar metaal verloop naar spignot. (is eigenlijk gewoon een flinke pijp die op het K&M statief past)
Dan een simpele doughty truss klem met spignotpin daar bovenop. (inderdaad 30 kg belasting en alleen voor speakers...staat in t boekje....) Ik draai er nu al verschillende jaren minimaal 1x per weekend de volgende set mee omhoog en heb er nog nooit problemen mee gehad.

Deze statieven steek ik door de 4,5 meter 3hoek-truss en klem ik aan de bovenste buis van de truss. Met een goede klem gaat de truss niet draaien. 

Aan deze truss hangen we dan:
-4 of 6x martin mac 250
-1500 wat stoboscoopje
-2x tripple derby
-2 of 4x martin 518 scanner
-Backdrop

Werkt perfect en is nog nooit naar beneden gekomen.
Ook de K&M speaker statiefjes kunnen dit makkelijk af.

Zoals ik al zeg een profesioneel groot bedrijf moet zich aan de regelstjes houden i.v.m. verzekering etc... maar een simpel drive in showtje kan hier prima mee uit de voeten. Dit setje is (als je het logisch in evenwicht opbouwt) ook zeer stabiel!

Ben benieuwt naar de verdere reacties.

P.s. over het doorbuigen van truss. Tijdens carnaval werken wij wel met een profesioneel bedrijf inclusief berekeningen. En dan hangen wij op een officiele manier 18 meter truss bestaande uit 3 meter stukken met 3 takels op. Hier hangen dan 6x mac 250 movinghead, 8x dmx 4-bar met parren, 4 theatherspots, 2 lichteffecten (oude ufo's), 2 beamers en rook en sneeuwmachine's aan......
Doorbuigen? echt niet he... gewoon 30 cm driehoek truss van prolite.
Gewoon een kwestie van ligisch verdelen en de takels op de juist plaats hangen.

----------


## Stoney3K

4 MAC250's aan een trussje? Dan zit je al aan 100kg schoon aan de haak... de rest erbij en je komt bijna aan het dubbele. En je wil serieus andere drive-ins aanraden om dan speakerstatiefjes met een WLL van 30kg te gaan gebruiken?  :EEK!: 

Verder:




> Zoals ik al zeg een profesioneel groot bedrijf moet zich aan de regelstjes houden i.v.m. verzekering etc... maar een simpel drive in showtje kan hier prima mee uit de voeten. Dit setje is (als je het logisch in evenwicht opbouwt) ook zeer stabiel!



Ik wil jou wel eens horen als de hele reutemeteut (met een gecombineerd gewicht van 300kg) omvalt, er iemand gewond raakt of nog erger... Als je daarvan de rekening betaald hebt en de gewetenslast kunt dragen mag je bovenstaand argument aandragen. Maar ik denk niet dat iemand het met jouw uitspraak eens kan zijn.... "Het blijft wel staan" is een veelgehoord argument van beginners die meestal niet veel in hun portemonnee hebben.

Mensen, have some common sense, en ga liever voor een stel VMB TE-074's, Workjes of American DJ ST-132's als je niet heel erg ruim zit. En belast het geheel tot zover het belast mag worden... zoals iemand al zei: Voorkomen is beter dan genezen.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Werkt perfect en is nog nooit naar beneden gekomen.
> Ook de K&M speaker statiefjes kunnen dit makkelijk af.
> 
> Zoals ik al zeg een profesioneel groot bedrijf moet zich aan de regelstjes houden i.v.m. verzekering etc... maar een simpel drive in showtje kan hier prima mee uit de voeten. Dit setje is (als je het logisch in evenwicht opbouwt) ook zeer stabiel!
> .



Ken je het spelletje Russisch Roulette....

Ik heb veel gekke dingen al gehoord... maar ik snap niet waarom jij stelt dat een *groot* bedrijf zich aan de regels moet houden i.v.m verzekering??? Een mensenleven is *onbetaalbaar*..... En veiligheid *betaalbaar.*

----------


## Freek Fokker

Ik denk dat de post van wilbertjuh erg veel negatieve reactie uitlokt. Ben benieuwd.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Werkt perfect en is nog nooit naar beneden gekomen.



Ik heb dit eerder gehoord. Ik was er ook bij de keer dat het wèl naar beneden kwam. Mensen zo'n houding hebben, kan ik nu echt bijna het hiernamaals in jagen, want ik heb hierdoor al eens bijna een collega verloren. (Zie een ander topic.)





> Zoals ik al zeg een profesioneel groot bedrijf moet zich aan de regelstjes houden i.v.m. verzekering etc...



Wat dacht je van algehele veiligheid?





> Doorbuigen? echt niet he... gewoon 30 cm driehoek truss van prolite.
> Gewoon een kwestie van ligisch verdelen en de takels op de juist plaats hangen.



Prolyte kan niet doorbuigen? Mag ik het tegendeel bewijzen met jouw truss?

Ik kan je niet bepaald serieus nemen met dit soort reacties. Gebruik jij maar lekker voetlicht voor je discoshowtjes.

----------


## moderator

Wulbertjuh wil de lezer doen geloven dat de natuurkunde ( zwaartekracht) voor mensen die fulltime met truss/statieven werken anders werkt dan voor mensen die alleen voor de hobby hun spullen gebruiken.

Sinds wanneer is natuurkunde willekeurig Wilbertjuh?
Ik denk dat ik redelijk heb opgelet op school, maar deze lessen natuurkunde ben ik waarschijnlijk afwezig geweest!

Voor de mensen die serieus denken dat de manier van redeneren van Wilbertjuh op ook maar enige manier serieus te nemen is: DIT IS GELUL VAN EEN DRONKEN AARBEI!





> Volgens mij roept iedereen maar zonder ervaring te hebben in deze dingen.



Nee, lang niet iedereen roept zomaar wat zonder dit te kunnen onderbouwen met jarenlange praktijkervaring en educatie(!)
De mensen die dat wel doen, die worden doorgaans op minder subtiele wijze hierop attent gemaakt. Dit wordt dan weer veroorzaakt doordat mensen die onzin brabbelen dit vaak heel stellig over laten komen, volkomen ten onrechte dus!





> Aan deze truss hangen we dan:
> -4 of 6x martin mac 250
> -1500 wat stoboscoopje
> -2x tripple derby
> -2 of 4x martin 518 scanner
> -Backdrop



mac 250= 25kg/stuk = 150kg
- 1500W strobo = 5kg
- derby;s =8kg
- doek 4x3 verdu = 10kg
- truss X30D = 12kg
Totaal: 185kg
gaan we er even van uit dat dit gelijk verdeelde last is, ruim 90 kilo per statief.
Op een statief dat ontworpen is voor een puntlast op de statiefbuis, niet gemaakt om zijwaartse krachten aan te kunnen.

Kortom: 3x de maximale last zoals opgegeven door de fabrikant. Is die 30kg de WLL? ik kon het zo snel nergens vinden.

300% de last die de fabrikant opgeeft, en het gaat tot op heden goed.

Stel nu dat die zooitje ooit wordt omgelopen, door twee dronken bezoekers die een plaatje bij je komen aanvragen maar al lallend in de backdrop struikelen en de boel omtrekken. Die slopen niet alleen je show, die krijgen die 185kg op hun kop, eentje schedelbasisfractuur, andere alleen een gebroken arm.

Ik wil er een mooie fles wijn op zetten dat geen enkele verzekering zal gaan uitkeren, Wilbertjuh heeft namelijk willens en wetens een gevaarlijke constructie neergezet.

Ik weet heel zeker dat de letselschadeadvocaat van de dronken feestvierders dit onderwerp zal hebben gelezen en zich kan hernneren dat Wilbertjuh het maar onzin vond wat andere mensen hem adviseerden op basis van calculatiegegevens van fabrikanten, de machinerichtlijn en de in de entertainmentbranche gebruikelijke afwaarderingen bij hijs- en hefwerkzaamheden.

Zitten we dus met:
Schedelbasisfractuur, 1 jaar revalideren, daarna permanent verminderd arbeidsongeschikt, bij een festvierende rechtenstudent van 20 zijn dat 45 arbeidsjaren....
2 maanden met en gebroken arm thuislopen....

Die kosten, de medische kosten, de proceskosten...Allemaal voor Wilbertjuh.
De zwaartekracht en murphy's law is namelijk op hem niet van toepassing, want het gaat al drie jaar goed.

Beste Wilbertjuh, doe je oogkleppen af, ga sparen voor een nette oplossing en wanneer je dat niet doet; ga dan niet doen alsof je het allemaal beter weet en ga anderen levensgevaarlijke dingen adviseren.

Uit veiligheidsoogpunt zal ik je bericht laten staan.
Dat er mensen zijn die echt zo onderweg zijn zoals jij, dat is schrikbarend genoeg, laat ieder ander zich nog eens achter de oren krabben alvorens deze kamikaze truc ook op te gaan bouwen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Wulbertjuh ==> DAT IS GELUL VAN EEN DRONKEN AARBEI!



 :Embarrassment: 
Zit ik een weekje in Madrid 
en dan krijg je postings als dit.
Gelukkig is er een Mod met pit!

Dus: dank je wel mod, 
want aan 'Wilbertjuhs' erger ik me rot.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Dan vraag ik me af:
Als je 4x een mac 250 kan betalen waarom kan je dan ook niet een paar veilige statieven kopen? Al is het alleen 2de hands....
Of huur je alles? Kan je net zo goed ook een lichtbrug huren....

Waarom op deze manier?!?!

----------


## Freek Fokker

> mac 250= 25kg/stuk = 150kg
> - 1500W strobo = 5kg
> - derby;s =8kg
> - doek 4x3 verdu = 10kg
> - truss X30D = 12kg
> Totaal: 185kg



Je vergeet de kabels. Kan zomaar 20kg zijn.

----------


## showband

Dit is exact de reden dat ik het rigging forum al een paar jaar meelees.

Ik moet als muzikant met mijn schedel onder het huisvlijt van dit soort idioten staan. Ik kan je garanderen dat als bepaalde artiesten komen jij als amateurDJ toch echt een leuk gesprek met de organisatie zal moeten doen. Omdat de dure hoofdact in enkele gevallen gewoon de cash pakt en naar huis gaat. (van dik hout heeft het laatst bij een festival in het westland gedaan toen het podium niet volgens de rider was ingedeelt. Flauw...maar helaas wel terecht)

Wat denk je van jouw naam en foto in de krant/prive/enz:
"DJ pain-in-the-ass heeft zijn lichtshow op de kop van gerard joling laten donderen. Natuurlijk zijn wij met een reporter bij deze DJ langsgeweest maar de reactie van de DJ was, ik dacht dat het best wel vast zat. De zaak is in onderzoek bij de instanties wordt door de politie gemeldt."

 :Cool:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dan vraag ik me af:
> Als je 4x een mac 250 kan betalen waarom kan je dan ook niet een paar veilige statieven kopen? Al is het alleen 2de hands....
> Of huur je alles? Kan je net zo goed ook een lichtbrug huren....
> 
> Waarom op deze manier?!?!



Vooral gezien het feit dat een beetje lichtbrug van die afmetingen minder kost dan een nieuwe MAC. Iemand toevallig al ervaring met dit specifieke setje? Staat immers al een tijdje in de shop in die samenstelling.

----------


## Outline

Ach, er zijn genoeg van die malloten die denken dat het wel kan.

Had van het weekend een klus voor de carnavalsverenigingen (11-11...) van het naastgelegen dorp. Daar was men voornemens (in het plan-stadium) om een truss van 10m inclusief frontlicht etc. op 2 087's van Manfrotto te zetten.

Na dreigen met het afblazen van de klus is dat hele plan gaan varen en zijn het 2 2-barretjes (met 500W PC-tjes) op 2 Doughty Club 35-statieven geworden. Onnodig om te zeggen dat ik de nacht er voor WEL goed geslapen heb...

----------

